
Du pont hid the effects of PFOA - thisisananth
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/10/magazine/the-lawyer-who-became-duponts-worst-nightmare.html?_r=0
======
DrScump
posted earlier today using original title, 120+ comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10861273](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10861273)

------
thisisananth
Mindblowing article on the extent of the PFOA pollution and how brazenly
Dupont hid the facts to make profits.

